# TMT, blends, etc



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

1 - Does anyone actually use these?

I see e.g. test e 200, tren e 100, mast e 100 for instance..

Any reason not to go for this over buying them all separately and injecting as such?

2 - Would 1ml of this be a reasonable cycle for 16-20 weeks? Or would it be better to go for 1.5-2ml of something like that (and/or for a shorter time)?

Many thanks!


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> 1 - Does anyone actually use these?
> 
> I see e.g. test e 200, tren e 100, mast e 100 for instance..
> 
> ...


 As long as the blend has what it states then it shouldn't be a problem.

I prefer single esters personally. 1ml would be quite a weak cycle. You will get more out of 2ml per week.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Colin said:


> As long as the blend has what it states then it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> I prefer single esters personally. 1ml would be quite a weak cycle. You will get more out of 2ml per week.


 Thanks, pal.

At 2ml a week, would it be worth running for a few weeks before getting bloods - to dial in AI dose - since mast is supposed to be strongly AI anyway? (I'm sorry if that sounds stupid, it is logical in my head...)


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Problem there is I would want to run tren e at around the 400/500 mark and if it's correctly dosed then you would be having 800/1g test which is too high for me! If I bought it I would run 3ml pw at that ratio . Although I like test lower than tren as I get less sides. Better off buying separate vials and make your own doses


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Thanks, pal.
> 
> At 2ml a week, would it be worth running for a few weeks before getting bloods - to dial in AI dose - since mast is supposed to be strongly AI anyway? (I'm sorry if that sounds stupid, it is logical in my head...)


 Probably yes. Then you will know if you need an A.I or not or even to keep prolactin in check.

I would hazard a guess at 0.5mg EOD of Arimidex that would suffice for an A.I.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

BULK said:


> Problem there is I would want to run tren e at around the 400/500 mark and if it's correctly dosed then you would be having 800/1g test which is too high for me! If I bought it I would run 3ml pw at that ratio . Although I like test lower than tren as I get less sides. Better off buying separate vials and make your own doses


 If this is my first time using tren, would I need it that high?

Appreciate the logic in the separate vials, though. Thanks!


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Colin said:


> Probably yes. Then you will know if you need an A.I or not or even to keep prolactin in check.
> 
> I would hazard a guess at 0.5mg EOD of Arimidex that would suffice for an A.I.


 I belive, again only from what I have read - I'm no expert - that prolactin can be kept in check with an AI?

Thanks - if I go for this I will kick off with that and test somewhere down the line.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

yes loads of people use them, especially as its so more convenient had jabbing single meds.

wc TNT-450 (test & tren-e) and theyre TNT-400mast (TTM) are very good products.

i remember jabbing 9ml EW of rohms 1-Rip back in the day....try jabbing that dose in single oils pmsl lol


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> If this is my first time using tren, would I need it that high?
> 
> Appreciate the logic in the separate vials, though. Thanks!


 First time I ran tren e I started at 200mg but by week 6 I was on 400mg , only got the tren sides when test was higher than tren ! Think I finished in 600 tren e and 300 test e . Ran for 17 weeks and loved it. Even at weeks 16/17 I was gaining brilliant and lost fat . Best cycle so far for me.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

BULK said:


> First time I ran tren e I started at 200mg but by week 6 I was on 400mg , only got the tren sides when test was higher than tren ! Think I finished in 600 tren e and 300 test e . Ran for 17 weeks and loved it. Even at weeks 16/17 I was gaining brilliant and lost fat . Best cycle so far for me.


 Is this a common thing, to only get tren sides when test is higher than tren? Maybe I could start at 250/400 test/tren; would seem a reasonable compromise.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Is this a common thing, to only get tren sides when test is higher than tren? Maybe I could start at 250/400 test/tren; would seem a reasonable compromise.


 Everyone is different but loads on here have ran test up and down and loads say low test higher tren is better for sides, 250/400 would be a good cycle. I added mast p at 400pw last 6 weeks and looked the best I've ever looked. I was eating loads of cals towards the end and my abs where still very visible


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I prefer a blend to individuals normally, just for less oil. Infiniti TMT500 was absolutely insane, very very potent stuff!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

WC TNTMAST 400 is very popular


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

I've used Infiniti TMT 500 - best thing I've ever used! Only side was the back spots. Used it for 3 cycles highly rate it.

just about to start SIS TMT 400 tomorrow


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

I have the Infiniti TMT500 ready for my next cycle, so i hope i enjoy it as much as u seem too. I havent seen the sis TMT anywhere yet.



united said:


> I've used Infiniti TMT 500 - best thing I've ever used! Only side was the back spots. Used it for 3 cycles highly rate it.
> 
> just about to start SIS TMT 400 tomorrow


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

J12KE said:


> I have the Infiniti TMT500 ready for my next cycle, so i hope i enjoy it as much as u seem too. I havent seen the sis TMT anywhere yet.


 I really took well to it, just watch out for the tren caugh!! Only had it once but that was enough!!


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

I've used them with good results. Can't say for sure what's in there but they all seemed alright

Tried the Apollo Rip 450e, Pharmacom Mix 6, Infiniti TMT500 and TM TTM-225 all done the job at least


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

united said:


> I really took well to it, just watch out for the tren caugh!! Only had it once but that was enough!!


 I'm really scared about this. Do you get it with tren e, or just tren a?

I also thought it was very unlikely if you mixed the oil with other compounds e.g. test.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> I'm really scared about this. Do you get it with tren e, or just tren a?
> 
> I also thought it was very unlikely if you mixed the oil with other compounds e.g. test.


 I got it with Infiniti TMT, Ive never ran Tren any other way.

i wouldn't worry to much mate, Ive only ever had it once and ive jabbed TMT loads of times, I must have caught a vain or something


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

united said:


> I got it with Infiniti TMT, Ive never ran Tren any other way.
> 
> i wouldn't worry to much mate, Ive only ever had it once and ive jabbed TMT loads of times, I must have caught a vain or something


 Thanks man. how many ML were you hitting a week on the Infinity/SIS TMT, out of interest?


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Thanks man. how many ML were you hitting a week on the Infinity/SIS TMT, out of interest?


 Started on 2ml and upped it to 3ml a week mate


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

@united youll have to let us know what you think about the SiS TMT compared to the infiniti TMT as they both run the same values except the test E is from 300 to 200mg per ml isnt it in the SiS


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

J12KE said:


> @united youll have to let us know what you think about the SiS TMT compared to the infiniti TMT as they both run the same values except the test E is from 300 to 200mg per ml isnt it in the SiS


 That's carrect mate, I will be pinning my first 2.5ml in about an hours time


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

united said:


> That's carrect mate, I will be pinning my first 2.5ml in about an hours time


 Keep us updated!


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

Be interested to see how u get on with it over the next few months in comparison to the Infiniti TMT. To see if u prefer the lower dose of test or the higher mate, cheers.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

BULK said:


> Problem there is I would want to run tren e at around the 400/500 mark and if it's correctly dosed then you would be having 800/1g test which is too high for me! If I bought it I would run 3ml pw at that ratio . Although I like test lower than tren as I get less sides. Better off buying separate vials and make your own doses


 Exactly the same for a lot of us. I've only seen one lab (sigma if I remember correctly) that do 250 tren 100 test 100 mast but the mast is too low for my liking. I've yet to come across a lab doing 200 tren 100 test 200 mast :/. Blends seem to work out to be cheaper than if you bought the single vials, maybe because of sterile vial prices etc but I'm not too sure.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Keep us updated!





J12KE said:


> Be interested to see how u get on with it over the next few months in comparison to the Infiniti TMT. To see if u prefer the lower dose of test or the higher mate, cheers.


 First pin went in nice and smooth, will keep you updated


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

united said:


> First pin went in nice and smooth, will keep you updated


 Sweet, thanks. Hope the PIP isn't too bad.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

arbffgadm100 said:


> Sweet, thanks. Hope the PIP isn't too bad.


 Nothing so far mate


----------

